# Kinds of fish to smoke



## ssajn (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm pretty new to smoking and have a few questions.

I notice most folks smoke salmon and trout. My question is can you smoke fish like cod, Mahi Mahi and other white flesh fish even shrimp?

So far I've smoked salmon using a wet brine and want to try a dry brine this weekend.

Thanks in advance for any advise you experts want to share.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 21, 2016)

Yes you can smoke other fish and seafood. 

We smoke rockfish, tuna, magi mahi, shrimp, clams, oysters, mussels, crab, etc...

Keep in mind fish like cod, rockfish don't have as high a fat content as salmon, tuna. So you need to watch the salt content and the amount of smoke. Both can over power the milder fish.


----------



## tropics (Jan 21, 2016)

ssajn said:


> I'm pretty new to smoking and have a few questions.
> 
> I notice most folks smoke salmon and trout. My question is can you smoke fish like cod, Mahi Mahi and other white flesh fish even shrimp?
> 
> ...


Here you can find lots of info for dry curing I recommend

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87043/making-lox-a-picture-guide

I have smoked Cod and Blackfish


----------



## mfreel (Jan 21, 2016)

My favorite is smoked halibut, but unless you've caught it yourself, it gets kinda expensive!  LOVE smoked shrimp!!!


----------



## tropics (Jan 21, 2016)

For some smoked shrimp

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/236956/smoked-wings-shrimp-mes30

Use the search bar and you will find a lot more

Richie


----------



## cmayna (Jan 23, 2016)

I smoke Salmon, Halibut, Rock and Ling COD, Sturgeon.


----------



## flagg (Jan 23, 2016)

I smoke king and spanish mackerel all the time.  Mackerel are quite oily and hold up to sugar-salt dry cure and heavy smoke.


----------



## krazykid (Jan 28, 2016)

I tired some Striper cheeks I saved from last summer's cape cod trips.   They are more fatty and have a consistency more like scallops.   I made a dry brine with creole seasoning, 4:1 brown sugar to salt, and wrapped them up in plastic wrap over night, pulled them in the morning, rinsed quick then let rest on a rack to form pellicle for about 8 hours then smoked them at 190 deg for 2 hours then put them in a baking dish, brushed on some melted butter and baked them at 350 for a few minutes till they started to split apart and flaked in half with a fork. Now these are thin like 3/8" thick or so bite sized pieces so they cooked fast.   They were more like jerky than cooked fish, but still tasted pretty good just an odd consistency.  for just winging it on a whim with no recipe or anything I give it a solid 6.5 out of 10.   I think next time I would just brine, rinse, let sit for maybe a few minutes then go straight to 250-275 smoke to cook them quicker, so it didn't form the leathery outside layer.


----------



## last cast (Jan 28, 2016)

This time of year I am catching king mackerel. I usually steak it out, brine it then smoke it. When I'm done with that I make a fish dip out of it.


----------

